# Pump House, Former Ronkswood Hospital, Worcester Royal Infirmary, August 2011



## Sheepdisease (Sep 9, 2011)

In 1938, on the site which was previously part of the old Tolladine Golf Course, Ronkswood Hospital opened under the Emergency Medical Services and provided 450 beds to mainly wounded soldiers during WWII. It comprised of a series of single storey hospital buildings on a plot of land approximately 7.6 hectares in size. Following the conclusion of the war, the site became somewhat redundant to its original intended use and in 1952 became part of Worcester Royal Infirmary, admitting civilian casualties. Subsequently, the site was expanded and incorporated a large Maternity Department. In the late 1950s the site became home to Worcester District School of Nursing. 1978 saw the introduction of 110 beds for the elderly and 160 beds for those with mental illnesses. In 1992 Ronkswood adopted the Accident & Emergency department following its closure at the Castle Street site, as it was felt emergency reception should be nearer available beds. Ronkswood Hospital then became the main hospital site in Worcester. In 2000, proposals were made to build temporary operating theatres to provide cover until 2002, when the new District General Hospital was completed.

Since its closure in 2002, the site has provided parking to staff at the new hospital, housed a series of telecommunications antennae, been the chosen site of gypsies and there are plans to build business premises on the site. It has been noted that a partial or total loss of this site to other uses would lead to a shortfall in Worcester’s employment land portfolio. 

The only building which remains is the Pump House, also known as the Boiler Tower (which was used until approximately 2006 to house telecommunications antennae). I was unable to ascertain its function within the confines of the hospital but understand there were tanks nearby which may have been connected.

I am currently in the process of conducting further research and will report back if/when I find out more. 

I went equipped with my Hama travel mini-tripod, a standard Finepix 8.2MP camera and a Lenser LED torch. 




Site plans/satellite image.








































































































































​
If you have any historical photos of the site or information which might be useful, please do let me know.


----------



## TeeJF (Sep 9, 2011)

Nice piccies!


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 9, 2011)

Good work there sheep, I'm liking that a lot.


----------



## Pincheck (Sep 9, 2011)

yeh interesting


----------



## Scaramanger (Sep 10, 2011)

Intersting they knocked the whole hospital down and just left this one bit ??


----------



## Sheepdisease (Sep 10, 2011)

My thoughts exactly. I think it's because they were able to make a bit of money out of the site by keeping the tower for telecomms..


----------

